# The Raven That Refused To Sing - Steven Wilson



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

Another superaltive surround sound record by Steven Wilson. This master continues to evolve his progressive domain. Already somewhat distant to his solo debut, Insurgentes, but he continues to navigate familiar territories, certainly memories of Lightbulb Sun, but now many jazz fusion aspects, lots of piano and clarinets, as well as very intense mellotron and much more.
Dramatic sound, flawless Bluray audio. The surround brings very little by way of special effects, being leveraged more to create atmosphere and fill out the sound stage, Wilson is by now THE surround expert out there.
Five stars and I still need to listen to this record 10 more times. Together with Grace For Drowning and Storm Corrosion you have the most impressive trio of surround software to shred your brain to tridimensional bits!!!!!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations, vjsanaiz! 

This two channel guy recently bought a Blu-Ray player and is going 5.2 surround. Looking forward to the experience. I already have DVD-A and SACD in 5.1, will be looking to Blu-Ray as well.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I will definitely look this one up. Wilson stands alone as composer/producer in the progressive genre these days.


----------

